# Hi! How do you find the sex of a beber skink?



## George13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi! I'm getting a beber skink in a few days and i was just wondering how you find out wether its a boy or a girl? Does anyone have any advice for me cos its the first time ive had a lizard!!:2thumb:


----------



## tortoisex (Sep 7, 2008)

hi!
my beber skink passed away last month
r.i.p
ziggy

the male berber has a orange stripe down his side and the female has none

hope this helps
x
x
sam

:lol2:


----------



## tortoisex (Sep 7, 2008)

if he hasnt been handled yet keep him in his enclosur for a couple of days!!

*DON'T KEEP HIM ON SAND*
thats how my lizard died [r.i.p] ziggy
keep him on bark
x


----------



## tortoisex (Sep 7, 2008)

because he acedently ate some!!
lol
x


----------



## reptilemadgirl (May 26, 2009)

aww thats a shame to hear x


----------

